# Niagara police officer with history of violence charged in suspected road rage incident



## dapaterson (19 Aug 2022)

When your boss (another cop) deliberately shoots you, and you're the one charged over the incident, even if you end up with charges dismissed, you might work on your anger issues.  Unless you're NRPS, apparently.



> A Niagara Regional Police Service (NRPS) constable with a history of charges and disciplinary hearings was charged this week with assault and mischief under $5,000 stemming from an incident that saw the window of another driver's car punched.





			https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/hamilton/nathan-parker-road-rage-arrest-niagara-police-1.6556224


----------



## brihard (19 Aug 2022)

This guy _again?_


----------



## KevinB (19 Aug 2022)

brihard said:


> This guy _again?_


Again... ?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (19 Aug 2022)

Unreal...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (19 Aug 2022)

KevinB said:


> Again... ?


Read the story and then look on the related links at the bottom.
I love his own Brother is terrified of him.


----------



## KevinB (19 Aug 2022)

Bruce Monkhouse said:


> Read the story and then look on the related links at the bottom.
> I love his own Brother is terrified of him.


Yeah I read a few of the stories.

Take aways
1) At a certain point in time, one needs to wonder WTF this guy still has a job in LE, and isn't in jail.
2) Is there something in the water in Niagara that has their LE a little F'd up?
   Because how in the F can a Blue on Blue shooting end up with both members still working?


----------



## brihard (19 Aug 2022)

KevinB said:


> Yeah I read a few of the stories.
> 
> Take aways
> 1) At a certain point in time, one needs to wonder WTF this guy still has a job in LE, and isn't in jail.
> ...



The criminal case against the guy who got shot was stayed because of some issues with the shooting officer’s testimony regarding accessing evidence or something. It made sense to me at the time, I just can’t recall now. I remember thinking “ok, I see how that can happen”. I think it had to do with the shooting officer initially being charged and receiving a disclosure package including material that later they would want him to testify to regarding the shitbag officer. Anyway, super weird

This guy should not be a cop, obviously. Shoulda been fired years ago.


----------



## Navy_Pete (19 Aug 2022)

I grew up in the area, and NRPS has a well deserved reputation for being quite shit, so this whole saga is on par with their MO, but the fact the guy ie still a LEO is nuts even by their really low standard.


----------



## brihard (19 Aug 2022)

Navy_Pete said:


> I grew up in the area, and NRPS has a well deserved reputation for being quite shit, so this whole saga is on par with their MO, but the fact the guy ie still a LEO is nuts even by their really low standard.


I’m curious if the internal conduct investigation from the shooting thing is done yet. Generally those pause til the criminal matter is done and then can take a long time. The collapse of the criminal matter doesn’t mean he’s off the hook under the Police Services Act. That matter may simply pending and now with this additional one on top, also to wait for criminal process to play out.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (19 Aug 2022)

brihard said:


> I’m curious if the internal conduct investigation from the shooting thing is done yet. Generally those pause til the criminal matter is done and then can take a long time. The collapse of the criminal matter doesn’t mean he’s off the hook under the Police Services Act. That matter may simply pending and now with this additional one on top, also to wait for criminal process to play out.


A tactic to keep getting paid??  Maybe had an idea what was coming internally and this puts that off??


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (19 Aug 2022)

KevinB said:


> Yeah I read a few of the stories.
> 
> Take aways
> 1) At a certain point in time, one needs to wonder WTF this guy still has a job in LE, and isn't in jail.
> ...









They're a bunch of juiced up knuckle draggers in the NRPS.


----------



## mariomike (19 Aug 2022)

Reminds me of this NRPS post,



Staff Weenie said:


> Sadly, it all reminds me of a case long ago in Niagara Falls, where one police officer shot another at the pistol range. If my memory is clear, he claimed he dropped his pistol and it went off, killing his friend. It would have been believed until an examination of the wound showed that the round entered on a near-horizontal trajectory. He ultimately admitted that he and his friend had been joking about the vests they had, and their stopping power...it got taken too far.





mariomike said:


> No charges were ever laid and the other officer returned to regular patrol duty.
> The official statement from the victim's father, as reported by the Star: "I can't understand Howard Morton and the SIU's decision in this case." ( Howard Morton was SIU Director at the time. )
> Ref: Toronto Star Wednesday, January 19, 1994 page A7.



Saw this in yesterday's news about a Metro officer,

Toronto cop resigns after period of 'egregious' misconduct, cut from payroll after appeal fails​


> whose list of misconducts included following his spouse with a handgun while he was in a "state of crisis," pepper spraying a handcuffed suspect in the back of a police cruiser, as well as impaired driving and cursing at a staff sergeant he believed was sleeping with his common law partner — is no longer being paid as of Tuesday, Toronto police say.





			https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/toronto-police-officer-misconduct-resigned-1.6553952#:~:text=CBC%20News%20Loaded-,Toronto%20cop%20resigns%20after%20period%20of%20%27egregious%27%20misconduct%2C%20cut,%E2%80%9Cegregious%E2%80%9D%20misconduct%20has%20resigned.


----------



## brihard (19 Aug 2022)

Bruce Monkhouse said:


> A tactic to keep getting paid??  Maybe had an idea what was coming internally and this puts that off??


A) I don’t think this mouth breather has his shit together enough to 4D chess it like that, and B) I don’t think a new criminal matter would stall a prior, ongoing, unrelated internal disciplinary matter. But I’m not at all certain.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (19 Aug 2022)

brihard said:


> A) I don’t think this mouth breather has his shit together enough to 4D chess it like that, .


Totally agree,....but one thing that I've seen, is a moron like this getting advice from a just slightly less shitpump, knowing that as long as this guys employed they can't touch me.

I've said it many times over the years, fire the 5 bottom dwellers and know that eventually they MAY get their jobs back and retro, but the savings from the next bottom 10 realizing they could be next, will more then make up for that.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (19 Aug 2022)

At least this guy admitted he screwed up and bit the bullet....








						Const. Sundeep Singh pleads guilty to breach of trust, resigns from Ottawa police
					

A sexual assault charge against Sundeep Singh was withdrawn in connection with an on-duty sexual encounter with a 19-year-old woman in 2021.




					ottawacitizen.com


----------



## Jarnhamar (19 Aug 2022)

Bruce Monkhouse said:


> At least this guy admitted he screwed up and bit the bullet....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it had more to do with avoiding the bullet than biting it.



> The sexual assault charge against Singh was formally withdrawn following his plea to the lesser charge Friday, and the former patrol officer was granted a conditional discharge by Ontario Court Justice Mitch Hoffman.



The old lesser charge + conditional discharge trick.

Though to be fair he probably would have kept his job if he fought it.


----------



## brihard (19 Aug 2022)

Jarnhamar said:


> I think it had more to do with avoiding the bullet than biting it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neat.

Family member of mine applied for OPS- probably would have been a decent recruit if accepted, but wasn’t. It would have been for that recruit class intake. So far that’s three (I’ve heard out of an intake of 14?) who’ve been kicked out- Hewitt (former MP) for making fun of and video recording mentally ill prisoners in his custody; Chronopoulos (former CANSOF) for the tow truck kickback scheme, and now Singh for a plea deal down from sex assault.

Great work by the 2017 recruiting crew.


----------



## Haggis (20 Aug 2022)

brihard said:


> Great work by the 2017 recruiting crew.


Recruiting high quality candidates for LE (and the CAF) is a challenge over the past five to seven years.  The pool of candidates drawn to the profession - despite the better than average pay and benefits - is diminished by the ridiculously long hiring process (>2 1/2 years in my agency, for example).  Many otherwise excellent candidate find something else and move away from LE.  Some have no other employment options and stay in the process only to find the job isn't for them.

And, then, there's these guys who make it through al the hoops and end up giving their agency and the profession a bad name.

Two candidates I trained for my agency were arrested about two years after graduation as part of a drug investigation (internal conspiracy).  As their former instructor, that was a real gut punch.


----------



## OldSolduer (20 Aug 2022)

Every organization has the following kind of people:
The Elite
The Dunces
The Middle Ground
Bottom Feeders
The Useless


----------



## ModlrMike (20 Aug 2022)

You forgot the most dangerous group: the useless dunces who think they're elite.


----------



## dapaterson (20 Aug 2022)

ModlrMike said:


> You forgot the most dangerous group: the useless dunces who think they're elite.


We call them management.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (20 Aug 2022)

Haggis said:


> Recruiting high quality candidates for LE (and the CAF) is a challenge over the past five to seven years.  The pool of candidates drawn to the profession - despite the better than average pay and benefits - is diminished by the ridiculously long hiring process (>2 1/2 years in my agency, for example).  Many otherwise excellent candidate find something else and move away from LE.  Some have no other employment options and stay in the process only to find the job isn't for them.
> 
> And, then, there's these guys who make it through al the hoops and end up giving their agency and the profession a bad name.
> 
> Two candidates I trained for my agency were arrested about two years after graduation as part of a drug investigation (internal conspiracy).  As their former instructor, that was a real gut punch.


We found that there is a group of people who are professional hoop jumpers, very good at advancing their careers and little else. But they are excellent at playing the game to their advantage.


----------



## Booter (20 Aug 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> Every organization has the following kind of people:
> The Elite
> The Dunces
> The Middle Ground
> ...


Well I know where I am… 


ModlrMike said:


> You forgot the most dangerous group: the useless dunces who think they're elite.


Oh shoot…I didn’t know about this group…


----------



## mariomike (20 Aug 2022)

Jarnhamar said:


> Though to be fair he probably would have kept his job if he fought it.



I would not bet real money on it.



> an on-duty sexual encounter with a 19-year-old woman who was in a “vulnerable emotional state” at the time.



1 ) On-duty partners having a quickie with each other between calls was one thing. Not justifying it. But, never heard of them firing anyone.
With a client / victim / patient / vulnerable person ( or whatever one wishes to call them ), that was a hanging offence. Figuratively speaking, of course.



> All of this happened while he was on duty in primary response,” which amounted to a “dereliction of duties,” the Crown said.



2 ) Taking your unit out of service to do it? Ditto.


----------

